
Microsoft FFmpegInterop library for Windows - ingve
https://github.com/Microsoft/FFmpegInterop
======
joshavant
I find these first-party interop libraries from Microsoft really interesting,
in light of the fact that Oracle v. Google is still ongoing.

Depending on how that case finally comes back, I'd expect that could really
affect Microsoft's strategy, here.

~~~
endianswap
Can you elaborate what you mean? What risk is there to what Microsoft is
doing?

~~~
keeperofdakeys
If APIs are copywritable, then the GP2.1 license of ffmpeg would apply to this
library, which is only licensed under the Apache license.

This issue has popped up a number of times for Linux kernel modules, and at
what point they are a derived work -
[https://lwn.net/Articles/13398/](https://lwn.net/Articles/13398/). Here is an
email thread concerning this
[http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/gpl_modules.html](http://yarchive.net/comp/linux/gpl_modules.html).

~~~
zanny
ffmpeg is also distributed under LGPL, which would be necessary to link this
library against it, otherwise the whole product would be GPL anyway.

------
baldfat
I really am liking these Microsoft projects. FFMPEG on Windows would make so
many thing MUCH easier for my Audio and Video Projects. Right now ffmpeg on
Windows is hit or miss for me currently.

~~~
milkey_mouse
FFmpeg on the command line on Windows has been fine for me every time I use
it, using the Zeranoe builds. They seem to come with the right codecs and
everything.

~~~
baldfat
Those are the ones I also use and it hasn't been flawless for me, BUT I tend
to do a TON of video for professional production (Happens only a few times a
year). I get hiccups that I don't know everyone would really notice or care
about, but is HUGE for my purposes.

Edit: Works Flawlessly in Linux.

------
mkesper
Title should spell Microsoft correctly.

------
chris_wot
Dang, you about? Typo! Mircosoft...

~~~
dang
Better late than never?

~~~
chris_wot
:-) always appreciated, well by me at any rate!

------
cbd1984
Who's Mircosoft?

